
Build gRPC Web Service with Dependency Injection in Go - go-masonry
https://github.com/go-masonry/mortar
======
go-masonry
Mortar is a Golang framework that allows you to build gRPC/REST web services
with Telemetry, Logging, Configuration and more out of the box

